# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  أميرة انقذيني !!!

## سجينة الآهات

مرحبااااا
مساء الخير 
أميرة اللهيعافيك وأنا قاعدة أحوس بالفوتو ما أدري وش سويت وطلعت لي المسطرة على الصورة وفي أشياء ما أقدر أسويها لما تكون المسطرة موجودة .. 
الله يعافيك ممكن تعلميني كيف أقر أخفيها  :sad2:  :sad2: 

ويعطيك ربي ألف عافية

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

حسب معلوماتي البسيطة 
view>>>>>>rulers
وتشيلي الصح الي قدامها 
وخلاص تختفي

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
ويعيطكم العافيه
مثل ما قالت لش خيتي نواره ..
وايضا الأختصار ctrl+R
 لأظهار واخفاء المسطره

دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## سجينة الآهات

أيوة سويتها .. يعطيكم ألف عافية 
عن جد سوري عالازعاج
لا عدمنا فزعاتكم ومساعدتكم الحلووووة
الله يوفقكم
تحياتي

----------

